# OMG help!!



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i didn't expect this for A WHILE!! but my birds have an egg  i don't know what to do, if any one knows the basic egg size that will help because the egg looks a bit small :\ idk really i'll get pics, THIS IS WHY I WANTED ONE!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am going to do research ASAP


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here's a pic:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Why'd you take it out of the nest? It'll freeze pretty quickly without it's parents.
I think it's too soon to tell if it has a baby or not.. maybe in a week, I'd take a flashlight and hold it up to the egg, to see if you can see a baby moving around (at least this is what we do for chickens, lol).


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

they aren't even sitting in the nest :\ they haven't
and i have no flash light


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

nevermind, the female accidentley drop the egg, and it cracked


----------



## snoopy65 (Apr 23, 2012)

if they did it once, they will do it again. Was there an embryo inside? blood speck?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it was the first day, i couldn't tell


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Next time that happens what you can do is use a lamp if you don't have a flashlight.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok, it did happen again. the male dropped the egg like 3 times, there learning a bit. the egg splattered open the 3rd time


----------

